# Contraceptive code for Vasectomy



## kparker1980 (May 9, 2016)

Hi,

The doctor's in my practice have been using code Z30.8 as the code for a woman who relies on her partner having a vasectomy as birth control. I have searched and searched, and I cannot seem to find anything specific. Would Z30.8 be the way to go, or have any of you maybe found something a little more concrete? Thank you!


----------



## ShenaZink (May 9, 2016)

What is the reason for the encounter?  That code implies that the encounter is for contraceptive management, which if her partner has had a vasectomy, she has no need for contraceptive management.  Therefore,  I do not think this would be correct for any reason or encounter for a woman whose partner has had a vas....


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (May 9, 2016)

These are the most common family planning diagnosis codes and may be helpful for your practice, I have listed them as we have them on our cheat sheet.  However, I agree with the comment above, if her partner has had a vasectomy as their birth control, then generally these would not apply.

Z30.011	Initial	              Contraceptive Pills
Z30.41	Surveillance	Contraceptive Pills
Z30.013	Initial	              Injectable Contraception
Z30.42	Surveillance	Injectable Contraceptive
Z30.018	Initial	              Patch, Ring, or Implant Contraception
Z30.49	Surveillance	Patch or Ring
Z30.8	Surveillance	Implant Contraception
Z30.019	Initial	              Condom, Diaphragms, Caps, or Spermicide
Z30.40	Surveillance	Diaphragms, Caps, Female & Male Condoms and Spermicide
Z30.9	Surveillance	Male Condoms and Spermicide
Z30.2	Initial	              Sterilization
Z98.51	Surveillance	Tubal Ligation Status
Z98.52	Surveillance	Vasectomy Status
Z30.430	Insertion	              IUD
Z30.432	Removal	              IUD
Z30.433	Remove/Reinsert	IUD
Z30.431	Surveillance	IUD
Z30.012	Initial	              Emergency Contraception
Z30.02	Counseling	Counseling for Natural Family Planning
Z30.09	Counseling	Counseling for Contraception
Z31.61	Counseling	Procreative Counseling using Natural Family Planning


----------



## tracylc10 (May 9, 2016)

I don't believe you would code anything if you are just charting that she uses vasectomy as her form of birth control.  Is this encounter specifically to discuss birth control or family planning?


----------



## kparker1980 (May 11, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. That is part of the problem. The doctor's are documenting things incorrectly. I agree 100% that if she is using her partner's vasectomy as birth control that no code should be used. I wasn't sure if I should use the Z30.09 because they are discussing it during the visit? Or if I should just leave it off completely. My providers can be very argumentative so I want to make sure I come up with the best solution.


----------



## mitchellde (May 11, 2016)

The vasectomy is HIS form of contraception not hers, and it is THEIR form of family planning.  Not saying that she would but the possibility exists that she could have sexual relations with more than the one partner, then HIS vasectomy does nothing for HER contraception.  Therefore you should use a family planning code.


----------



## kparker1980 (May 11, 2016)

Yes that makes sense. What family planning code do you think would be most appropriate?


----------



## mitchellde (May 11, 2016)

Look under Z31 for procreative counseling either other or unspecified.


----------



## kparker1980 (May 11, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## ShenaZink (May 12, 2016)

If the encounter is not for family planning, and this is just incidental information you wouldn't code it at all.  This is why I asked what the encounter was for as it seems like maybe it was not for family planning in this situation and you should code the reason for visit/patient condition, complaint or diagnosis.  If this is a routine  gyn exam, use a code from Z01.411 or Z01.419, for example, and code any abnormal findings if any, etc. 

You could reference ICD10CM Official Guidelines for Coding and Reporting, Section III. Reporting Additional Diagnoses, General rules for reporting other additional diagnoses, which states an "For reporting purposes the definition of "other diagnosis" is interpretated as additional conditions ***that affect patient care*** in terms of requiring clinical evaluation, treatment, diagnostic procedures, extended length of hospital stay, or increased nursing care and/or monitoring."

And of course the vas is "his" form of bc, but she is relying on that as her form of bc per the post... It still is not appropriate to report an encounter for contraceptive management if that's not what she is there for.


Hopefully additional clarification of my previous comment.

Good luck. 
Shena Zink, CPC, AHIMA Approved ICD -10-CM Trainer


----------

